# 1989 7-Eleven team Eddy Merckx Poster from Winning magazine



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

Lookng for what month the 7-Eleven team poster was in Winning magazine in 1989. This is the poster with Davis Phinney sitting on a tricycle and the rest of the team and the 7-Eleven Eddy Mercxk. 
I gave mine away to some guy in maine ( Mo from Maine or stomthin like that) and he gave it away when he sold his Slurpie bike a I don't know what month it was. would like to find out so I can search e-bay.

thanks
Chuck


----------

